
Show HN: Conceptually – 52 Concepts to Add to Your Cognitive Toolkit - petermcintyre
https://conceptually.org/
======
petermcintyre
Hey HN, thanks for reading! Jesse and I wrote Conceptually as a free way to
discover and learn about important concepts that give us a lens to view a
problem, help us make better decisions, or at the very least, sound smart.
Last time I wrote something of this nature it took off and got a fair bit of
attention (~80,000 uniques), but the problem is that it's not a great way to
actually learn something or apply it. So we spent the holiday writing about a
bunch of concepts in much more detail, and turning it into a series of emails,
1 per week, where you get more of an opportunity to apply it all (to make use
of the spacing effect), though you can also just read the articles on the site
if you'd prefer.

Basically, we wanted to do a non-horrible and free version of this:
[http://www.thinkmentalmodels.com/](http://www.thinkmentalmodels.com/)

We wanted to show you what we've got so far, and would love to hear any
feedback you had.

Jesse used to work for Teespring (YC W13), and we both work for 80,000 Hours
(YC S15) now, though this is something we did in our spare time over the
holidays.

------
petermcintyre
If you liked the last article, I'm particularly interested in what you think
of this. I put much more effort into this, but the first article got about 2
orders of magnitude more hits.

